# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Fan shrimp



## rudedog (Feb 6, 2003)

Heres a picture of one of my fan shrimps. They are also sometimes sold as mountain shrimps. I think they are a very interesting and often overlooked addition to an aquarium. They feed using their modifed claws to filter food particles out of the water.

http://www.pbase.com/image/19522426/medium

Rob

PS - It would be great if someone could explain to me how to actually post a picture on to a post rather than a link. Thanks


----------



## rudedog (Feb 6, 2003)

Heres a picture of one of my fan shrimps. They are also sometimes sold as mountain shrimps. I think they are a very interesting and often overlooked addition to an aquarium. They feed using their modifed claws to filter food particles out of the water.

http://www.pbase.com/image/19522426/medium

Rob

PS - It would be great if someone could explain to me how to actually post a picture on to a post rather than a link. Thanks


----------



## BoBzz (Apr 25, 2003)

Now that is cool!
Do you have a scientific name for them?
How much did you pay for yours if you dont mind me asking?
What can you tell me about its bahavior and interactions with tankmates?

*~Looking To Buy Rare West African Fish~*
"Let me be the method to your madness"


----------



## rudedog (Feb 6, 2003)

Hi there,

The scientific name is Atyopsis Moluccensis. I don't where you live but in the UK they go for around £5 ($7?) They don't bother any of the other tankmates as they are harmless scavengers and spend most of time foraging for food or perched on a plant in front of the filter outlet using there fans to filter food particles from the water flow. 

The picture I posted was of the dominant individual - there will always be one in a group and he will turn a bright red colour with a white stripe down his back. The other shrimp in the group remain brown.

hope this helps

Rob


----------



## kherman (Apr 7, 2003)

I was planning on getting three of these for my 125 gallon setup once it's up and running.

Any advice since you already have them would be great.

------------------------------
Karl's Parts And Construction Journal


----------



## rudedog (Feb 6, 2003)

No real advice as they're extremely easy critters to keep - as with all crustaceans, be very careful if you have to add medications to your tank as they can be very sensitive to certain chemicals. I keep mine in a planted Discus tank. PH 6.6, temp ~28c. 

hope this helps 

Rob


----------

